

Gmail gets unlimited - severin
http://forgetbox-for-gmail.com

======
gus_massa
This is a technical site. If you write a blog post about HOW "forgetbox" works
the people will be more interested.

For example: What is the tech stack? Problems with multiplatform support?
Gmail integration? Internationalization/Localization? Does is work behind
firewalls? What does "It works even without Internet" means? How do you handle
folders? Links? Desktop.ini files?

